# Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute



## Eric1987 (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Reiserute für Mallorca. Werden dort mit der Spinrute vom Ufer aus angreifen.
Für das Vorhaben such ich eine passende Rute.

4 Ruten sind noch in der engeren Wahl

Sportex Black Pearl -80gr
Sportex Jolokia -100gr
Spro Globtrotter -80gr oder -125gr
Savagear Roadrunner -80gr

Köder sind überwiegend Wobbler mit 20-40gr. SpeedJigs mit 60gr.
Popper usw.

Für die Popper werde ich vermutlich noch ne 2te Rute mitnehmen um diese richtig animieren zu können.

Zielfische sind Mahi Mahi, Leerfisch, Baracudas usw.

Vielen Dank schonmal

VG Eric


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Hallo Eric,

"... bin auf der Suche nach einer Reiserute..."

Da bist du nicht der einzige - ich suche auch immer noch eine 


Werden dort mit der Spinrute vom Ufer aus angreifen.
Für das Vorhaben such ich eine passende Rute.

Fürs Ufer sollte d mMn aber auch mind. 9Fuß/2,70 lang sein. Besser 2,85m oder gar 3,00m...

4 Ruten sind noch in der engeren Wahl

Sportex Black Pearl -80gr
Sportex Jolokia -100gr
Spro Globtrotter -80gr oder -125gr
Savagear Roadrunner -80gr

Köder sind überwiegend Wobbler mit 20-40gr.

Die meisten meiner Meereswobbler liegen zwischen 12g - max. 30g. 20-40g haben bei mir die wenigsten KuKös.

SpeedJigs mit 60gr.

Du meinst vermutl. Casting Jigs. Diese müssen nicht unbedingt 60g plus haben. Willst du wirklich Casting Jigs um die 60g viel fischen läuft es mMn auf zwei verschiedene Kombos mit verschiedenen Ruten und Rollen hinaus.

Für die Popper werde ich vermutlich noch ne 2te Rute mitnehmen um diese richtig animieren zu können.

Warum?

Zielfische sind Mahi Mahi, Leerfisch, Baracudas usw.

lies dich mal ein wenig ein. Schau dir auch entsprechende YT-Videos an. Und schaue was die anderen hier zum besten geben.

lg
|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also ich bin ja auch öfter auf der Insel und habe das große Glück meine Sachen nicht mehr im Koffer mitnehmen zu müssen.

Es kommt natürlich drauf an, wie viel ihr ausgeben wollt und ob ihr die Reiseruten öfter nutzen wollt.

Falls diese Aktion eine einmalige Sache sein sollte, könnt ihr besser die Ruten im Rohr als Sportgepäck (30€)aufgeben.

Wo liegt denn euer Preislimit?

Ich habe z.B. Die Roadrunner -40g WG und finde den Blank sehr gelungen.

Hier noch mal ein paar Beispiele für Reiseruten:

Shimano Blue Romance
Sportex Carat Travel CS 2724 

http://www.maguro-pro-shop.com/de/?route=product/product&product_id=3150&search=Travel+rod

http://www.maguro-pro-shop.com/de/?route=product/product&product_id=3399&search=Travel+rod

Oder ihr müsst euch mal durch die Seiten kämpfen 

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showt...e-bis-55cm-Transportlänge?highlight=Reiserute

In welcher seit seit ihr den dort, da sich Shore Jigging ehr im Herbst lohnen soll?


----------



## Eric1987 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also eig. ist die Roadrunner schon raus, hatte se nur drinnen gelassen weil die oft genannt wurde. Die 2,7m sind auch das Mindestmaß.

Die Wobbler, die ich mir kaufen werden, liegen fast alle in dem 20-40gr Bereich. Klar sind da auch welche mit weniger dabei. 
Das Maximum wird vermutlich dieser Köder sein.

Seaspin MiniKetc in 60gr und der Leppa in 55gr.

2te Rute für Popper: Das kommt daher, dass ich beim Wallerfischen ähnliche Kalieber fische und diese mit meiner normalen Welsspinrute mit 160gr WG nicht so wirklich zu ploppen bringe. Dafür benötigt man nen härten Prügel. So ist zumindest meine Wahrnehmung.

Vg Eric


----------



## Eric1987 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Sind im Oktober dort.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Was sollen das denn bitte für Popper sein? 

Finde ich jetzt grad merkwürdig. 

Ich fische die mit einer Sakura Mitsio Stick 25lbs , allerdings keine Reiserute.
Für Jigs auch super geeignet.


----------



## Eric1987 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also zum Welsfischen benutzt ich 15cm Popper mit ca 80gr.


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ich hatte für diese Zwecke die SHIMANO Yasei STC Monster 3.15m mit 28-110g, die sehr gut verarbeitet war, und in etwa deinem Profil entspricht. Die ich aber verkaufte, weil sie mir auf dem Kajak und auf dem Boot -wo ich bevorzugt zu Gange bin- zu monströs war.
In der Gewichtsklasse besitze ich noch die Spro Globetrotter bis 125g in 2,85, die halt nur ein Drittel so teuer ist und allerdings auch einen Ticken weicher.
Ich fand sie universeller einsetzbar: Shore-Jiggen, Kabura-Sabiki-Kombis vom Boot und gelegentlich Schleppen und auch notfalls mal bisschen Grundfischen auf Sargos. Fische sie meistens in Kombi mit ner Okuma Cedros 55
Hab aus der Spro GT Reihe noch zwei weitere: Die Big Fish und die 285 MH und bin vom PL-Verhältnis recht begeistert.
Bin nicht so gesattelt, dass ich Tausende Euros in Zenaqs, Stellas etc. stecke.
Da verlänger ich lieber meinen Urlaub um ne Woche


----------



## Mett (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also ich habe die 

Spro Globtrotter GT Pro 242 MH - 25-60gr
und die
Savagegear Roadrunner XLNT2 - 20-80gr

zum Küstenangeln auf Mallorca in Verwendung, beide sind "gut", lieber ist mir aber die Savagegear.
Die Verarbeitung ist ein gutes Stück besser als bei der Spro und ich komme mit gleicher Ausstattung auf höhere Wurfweiten.
Die Spro hat auch eine Teilung mehr als die Savagegear wobei diese auch schon in jeden Reisekoffer passt, Handgepäck geht eh nichts mehr da die Bestimmungen seit einigen Jahren sehr engmaschig geworden sind.
Ausballanciert sind beide Ruten sehr gut.

Habe mit beiden Ruten Wobbler, Jigs und Popper in Verwendung.

Für mich decken beide Ruten meinen Verwendungsbereich zum Uferangeln auf Mallorca aus, lediglich zum Grund angeln habe ich noch zusätzlich eine 4m Telekoprute mit WG 80-160g.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Mir reichen meine beiden Globetrotter für die Urlaubsangellei aus - hab halt immer die Frau dabei  Aber die Spros sind schon echt gut für den schmalen Kurs! Die Savage Gear ist noch bisi besser verarbeitet und der Blank bischen besser.... die kostet aber auch bischen mehr.

 An den TE: Wenn du nur vom Ufer aus bischen Spinnfischen willst, finde ich deine Köder bischen optimistisch  Klar hast du die WG Klassen der Ruten entsprechend auf die Köder abgestimmt - aber ich persönlich würde nicht so grob vom Ufer aus Angeln. Mir persönlich ging es darum überhaupt was zu fangen....


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Vom Blank her ist die Roadrunner Top, wenn du aber etwas längeres suchst, kann ich dir die Berkley Ripple Evx oder die Shimano Exage BX STC empfehlen. Der Blank der Globetrotter ist nicht schlecht, die restliche Verabeitung aber minderwertig im Vergleich zu den anderen Reiseruten...


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ich hab meine Globetrotter damals im Sale geholt. Die 20-60Gr für 42,99 und die 40-80Gr für 45,99..... bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen  Kan was die inzwischen kosten....


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Die Globetrotter liegen bei 49,99€, also noch bezahlbar 

Überlege gerade für den selben ZWeck eine zu kaufen, bisserl Rockfishing auf Malle.
Eine 2-10g UL Rute habe ich, dazu soll ncoh was größeres kommen:
Entweder die
Spro mit 20-60g in 240
oder eine China Rute mit 10-25g, was für meine Wobbler und co auch reichen sollte, auch in 2,40


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

@ Ahab

 Die Spro fallen bischen softer aus.... sind also keine Jiggen wie man es in der WG Klasse vermutet. Daher hab ich die 20-60Gr und die 40-80Gr genommen. Das Packmaß ist halt auch genial 

 Die 20-60gr Version entspricht sop ner ML/M Spinnrute (Allround bis Gummitauglich). Aber auch gut als Posenrute zu missbrauchen. Die 40-80er kommt schon eher mit langen Minnows, Poppern usw. klar.


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Beobachte die Angebote schon länger, AllBlue hat seit 2017 eine Rute im Angebot, die 10-25g würden mir denke ich reichen für kleine Popper, Jigs und Wobbler.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALL...lt&btsid=86063c64-9c49-4fe1-babd-e671dba8843f


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> An den TE: Wenn du nur vom Ufer aus bischen Spinnfischen willst, finde ich deine Köder bischen optimistisch  Klar hast du die WG Klassen der Ruten entsprechend auf die Köder abgestimmt - aber ich persönlich würde nicht so grob vom Ufer aus Angeln. Mir persönlich ging es darum überhaupt was zu fangen....



Gut ausgedrückt. Auch das gilt es zu beachten. Eine Insel eröffnet leicht eine unüberschaubare Menge von Angelmöglichkeiten, jedoch nur an den wenigsten ist auch entsprechend Fisch zu fangen...
'Die meisten Fischkontakte erhält mensch beim sogenannten LRF mit UL/L Ruten...leider aber auch meist (fast) nur aquariumsgroße Uferfische.
Spinnfischen betreiben die meisten im ML-M Bereich. Da gibt es gleich weniger Kontakte, diese sind jedoch für den Grill geeignet:q.
Shorejigging ist sicher die allerschwerste Spinnfischmethode vom Land aus (nicht nur die zu werfenden KuKös). Nach dem wie ich es einschätze ist die Möglichkeit auf Kontakt wahrscheinlich bei der Hälfte bis ein 'Drittel im Vergleich zum Spinnfischen ...
Jetzt müßt ihr selbst entscheiden, wie ihr euch einschätzt...:m
sprich wieviel Erfahrung, Zeit (ganz früh und recht spät) und wieviel ihr euch Klettermässig zutraut.

lg
|wavey:


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also am Shore Jigging werde ich mich auf Dauer auch versuchen... 

 Muss ja i-wie die Tage an denen ich nicht in der Schutzzone fischen darf rum bekommen 

 Ansonsten bleibt ja noch Brandungsangeln....

 Wie gesagt, ggf. ist es ja auch eine Überlegung wert, die Sachen als Sportgepäck aufzugeben...


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Sind eine Woche durchweg mit nem Guide unterwegs. Zwei meiner Kolegen waren letztes Jahr schon eine Woche da und haben schöne Fische gefangen. Ja wie ich lese, ist meine Ködervorstellung ein wenig zu hoch. Werde mal schauen, hab ja noch nen bissel. Werde jede Rute mal in die Hand holen.

Beruflich muss ich eh oft nach Frankfurt, da ist glaub nen Askari. Werde se da mal begrabbeln.

Vielen Dank schonmal!!


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

mit Luxair kostet mich das 50€ je Flug.
Wenn ich das zwei mal gemacht habe kann ich mir schon ne Reiserute von 200€ kaufen.

Von daher leider Raus.


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Seit ihr bei dem hier?

http://mallorcafishingspinning.com/de/


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also die Popper lass mal außen vor. So schwer sind nichtmal meine Popper für BFT. Du willst auch noch irgendwas vom Fisch am anderen Ende merken oder? 

Wenn du Poppern willst empfehle ich dir den Sakura Pulsion TR 135, damit habe ich im September Leerfisch bis 13,5kg gefangen. 

Wenn ihr eh geguidet seid, dann kann dir dein Guide wohl ganz genau sagen was dein Gerät bieten sollte. Länge, WG, Köder


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

"Sind eine Woche durchweg mit nem Guide unterwegs...."

Okay, dann schaut die Sache ganz anders aus#6 Warum fragt ihr ihn denn nicht was er mit euch im Oktober vor hat? Also eher Spinnfischen oder SJ...Vielleicht kann er euch auch Tackle leihen (so als Guide müßte ja welches vorhanden sein?).

"Ja wie ich lese, ist meine Ködervorstellung ein wenig zu hoch."

Vom Gewicht her? Nun, bei ernsthaftem SJ sicher nicht...fürs Stundenlange Uferwandern und hunderte Würfe vermutl. schon...
Was ich mich auch frage, nachdem ich mir die Seaspin Köder angesehen hab`- habt ihr auch so schnelle Rollen um die so flott laufen zu lassen plus die entsprechenden Bremsen?
Auch gibt es_* ganz sicher!! weit fängigere Topwaterköder *_als diese "Rapfenbleie":m
...mich überzeugen die gar nicht.
Denke ein Austausch mit eurem Guide, sowie den Boardies mit Malle-Background bringt euch am meisten.
#h

Dario- zwei Du..e - ein Gedanke^^


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Die hier sollte doch auch euern Kriterien entsprechen:

http://www.angelsport.de/angelruten...a-wind-sw-travel-spin-angelruten_0152978.html


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ja ich glaub bei dem sind wir. Mein Kolege regelt das alles. Ja klar kann der uns da mit Sicherheit auch Auskunft geben. Wollte mich dennoch auch auf anderem Wege schonmal informieren. Verlass mich nie auf ne einzelne Meinung.

Die Mitchel ist aber recht schwer im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten.

Bin es vom Welsspinfischen her gewohnt und das Gerät ist sogar noch schwerer. Kann das schon einige Stunden.

Die passenden Rollen werden natürlich auch noch geordert. Da ist die Wahl vermutlich nicht so schwer. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Den weg zum Askari Offenbach (bei Frankfurt) kannste dir schenken.... die haben so gut wie nix da......


----------



## JasonP (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Hier lese ich doch gerne mal mit. Bin nämlich auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach na Reiserute. Die Spro Globetrotter hatte ich dabei auch schon in die enge Auswahl genommen


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Die sind fürs Geld in Ordnung - aber erwartet da keine hohe Rutenbau Kunst....

 Mit kleineren und leichteren Ringen hätte man viel mehr aus dem Blank holen können. Bei dem Preis von unter 50€ lohnt sich der Austausch aber für mich nicht.....


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Nur musste beim Welsspinnfischen auch nicht von Fels zu Fels hüpfen/Klettern.
Bei den Rollen: mMn welche mit hoher Übersetzung, sehr stabil, Vollmetall(bis auf Rotor eventl.) mit starken Bremsen und soweit wie möglich Salzwsserfest (reinigen mußte wahrscheinl. trotzdem hin und wieder). Selbst fische ich, wenn nicht mit Handleine (InsiderJoke), eine 3000Penn, eine 5erStradicFJ sowie eine SaragossaSW5000. Alle als Schnäppchen erstanden. Fürs Spinnfischen (ML-M) ne 20 Pfund Geflecht...für SJ  so um die 40lbs .  FC in Überlänge und beim SJ direkt ohne Snap einhängen(Wirbel-Sprengring).
Zum Wechseln nimmste dann halt ne Sprengringzange mit.


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Wenn Ihr bei dem Guide seit, könnt ihr Ihn einfach mal fragen... 

 Empfehlung wird eine leichtere Rute und eine bis 80g sein.

 Habe auch schon mit Ihm geschrieben, da ich ggf. auch ein Guiding machen möchte.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ach man glavoc, ich wollte gerade eine Handleine als Reiserute vorschlagen :m|rolleyes

Wer sich ne Rute für 20€ kauft, von dem will ich aber nachher kein Gejammer hören, dass sie das Shorejigging nicht gepackt hat.


----------



## Eric1987 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Deshalb tendiere ich ein wenig zu den Sportex Modellen.


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Nun ja, obwohl ich auch eine Sportex fische, muß ich gestehen das ich sie völlig überteuert finde...schau doch einmal über den deutschen (Süßwasser)Tellerrand/ Markt um. 
Gibt dort wirklich weit bessere und günstigere Auswahl!
Meine Styx ist doch schon ein steifer Stock, da muß ich die Bremse immer supergenau einstellen um nicht Fische zu verlieren...doch gibt es Spots und Methoden wo ich sie genauso brauche. 
Da mußt du ganz genau gucken was und wie du fischen willst.


----------



## Andre´ (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also ich hab 2 Reise Ruten die ich immer mitnehme. Eine fürs grobe, die Shimano Shore Boat 
http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano...9BsKHfEy40JrU9LzWB4UsG4jC92ZL5ftO0aAgAo8P8HAQ

Die ist super verarbeitet und man kann wirklich enormen Druck ausüben, aber ich würde mir die nicht mehr kaufen. Sie ist mir fürsmittlere Spinnfischen viel zu hart und wirklich enorm schwer. Die ist wirklich nur was für die ganz grossen Fische.
Also Rolle hab ich ne Okuma Azores mit hoher Übersetzung, von der ich total begeistert bin:

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rLE-bH8TQXNM9f9vwokEVOg2kW2up48_GgaApXf8P8HAQ

Als 2te Rute benutze ich eine :

https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-black-bull-jet-spin-2tlg-20-60g-2-70m--ac0700

und bin sehr zufrieden damit, man merkt kaum einen Unterschied zu 2 geteilten Ruten. Lädt sich gut auf im Wurf, hat tolle Drilleingenschaften und hab weil ich so begeistert war damals auch eine 2te gekauft. 
Als Rolle hatte ich eine Penn Battle, die aber leider nur Anfangs gut lief und sich dann bei einem harten Drill total verbogen hat. Der Kundenservice war unter aller Sau so dass ich niemal wieder Penn irgendetwas abkaufen werde.

edit: könnte aber auch das vorgänger Modell gewesen sein bei der Black Bull


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Welche Rollengröße würdet ihr den zum Shorejigging bevorzugen?

Ist eine 4500 Daiwa zu viel des Guten an einer SJ Rute bis 80g?


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Wenn ich mir so die griechischen SJ Profis anschaue, so fischen die meist diese Größe oder rauf bis zur 6000er (Shimano..). Meiner Meinung nach sollte das passen... der mit der meisten Erfahrung hier dürfte wenn ich mich nicht irre unser Boardie Salt sein. Frag den doch mal...
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ne 4500 Daiwa ist schon ein richtiges Geschoß.
Ich würde ne 4000er Daiwa bevorzugen, sollte ausreichend sein. Ist auch minimal Größer als ne 5000er Shimi. Die fast 300Meter PE3.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Also mein Recht ausführlicher Post ist leider irgendwie verschwunden. Keine Ahnung ;+

Ich fass es jetzt nochmal kurz zusammen. Ich selbst möchte mir auch eine Saltiga noch zum Jiggen besorgen. Überlege zwischen 3500er und 4000er. 
Die 4000er/5000er Biomasters waren aber auch schon gut geeignet. Eine 4500er sowas nehmen sie schon für Thuna her, das ist overtackled. Hat Kay im wesentlichen schon gesagt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Danke, das bestätigt meine Vermutung!

Dann wird es wohl die 4000 Daiwa BG #6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Dario wenn dann nimm die 4000 gleiche Größe passt nur mehr Schnur drauf. Die 3500er ist etwas schwerer da der spulenkern größer ist also mehr Masse. Ansonsten sind die identisch. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ja die wäre auch mein Favorit, dann hätt ich auch was feines fürs VJ 
Aber vielleicht liegt ja bei Pep mal ne gebrauchte 3500er rum


----------



## Salt (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute fürs Mittelmeer Reiserute*

Ich als alter Shimano-Fan muss auch ganz klar die 4000er GB empfehlen 
Ist zur Zeit wohl die Rolle mit der besten peis/leistung für unsere Zwecke!

Von der Größe das gleiche wie Shimanos 5000er SW aber mit etwas mehr Schnurfassung.


----------

